# Wyoming Antelope units



## coyoteslayer

Which units do you consider the best for taking trophy antelope?


----------



## goofy elk

Here's some great antelope info for Wyoming,,,,In case you've not seen it yet.

Area#/Region office/Quality of buck's/ % of private land/ Access to public land

57 Green River,,, Good,,, 26-50%,,, Good
58 Green River,,, Fair,,, 26-50%,,, Good
59 Green River,,, Good,,, 26-50%,,, Good
60 Lander,,, Good,,, 26-50%,,, Good
92 Green River,,, Good,,, 0-25%,,, Good
93 Green River,,, Good,,, 26-50%,,, Good
94 Green River,,, Good,,, 26-50%,,, Fair
95 Green River,,, Good,,, 26-50%,,, Good
96 Green River,,, Good,,, 0-25%,,, Good


I've been on a hunt in 60, Pretty darn GOOD.
Only drove thru 96 and 92,,Can't be much different. 
I'd look at 57 for best chance for a BC buck,,But drawing a permit there is 7 year's out
even with max point's.

I'm in for unit 112 this year with max points., Still only 1 out of 5 shot at a tag.
I've also got the draw odd's on the other unit's a well.
AND if you haven't mailed your application yet,,,,your very close to the DEAD LINE!


----------



## utfireman

Why mail it in when you can put in over the internet?


----------



## goofy elk

Utahfireman, I send personal check's to the states that accept them instead of using
the credit card's,, Completly slipped my mind Wyoming is accepting internet app's.


----------



## wyogoob

IMHO Wyoming's Red Desert area is the best. #60, #57, #62 and #90 looked good last fall.

I quit putting in for #60 years back; got tired of going without an pronghorn buck tag. Now non-residents can get preference points, but residents can't. In some areas the non-residents stand a better chance of drawing a tag, over time. I'm getting old, I may have to get a mail box in Utah. But we residents are lobbying for resident pronghorn preference points and there's a good chance it will go through. :? 

I have worked in area #57 all winter, starting in November when the goats still had their horns. Not the numbers there used to be, but some nice pronghorns. Took some drives into 60 to look at the white-racked Desert Elk mostly; and found it looked OK for pronghorns, but nothing like before. Unit 60 is managed as a trophy area. Gas exploration in area 60 and 57 has increased dramatically, adding more miles of new roads, but there's still many square miles of nothin' out there. 

Get it while you can, if we continue to drill, drill, drill, at the present rate and enviromentally unfriendly manner, the pronghorn will disappear from Wyoming's Red Desert.


----------



## tweedmadsen

I hunted Unit 61 last year and shot an 83" antelope on my 2nd day of hunting. If I were to put in again this year, which I probably won't in this economy, I would put in for 64 or 90--both excellent units per the guys at Eastmans--but with really, really good draw odds if you buy the "special" tag. I would think the Eastmans guys list would be really accurate, seeing as how they live in Wyoming.


----------

